
Why is the result of ('b'+'a'+ + 'a' +'a').toLowerCase() 'banana'? - azhenley
https://stackoverflow.com/q/57456188/938695
======
olooney
If you like this kind of thing, you might enjoy "WTF, JS?"

[https://github.com/denysdovhan/wtfjs](https://github.com/denysdovhan/wtfjs)

Or it's slightly older brother "WTF, Python?"

[https://github.com/satwikkansal/wtfpython](https://github.com/satwikkansal/wtfpython)

~~~
jgtrosh
See also Wat from 2012:

[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

------
fallingfrog
Wow JavaScript is truly a cursed language

------
chupa-chups
3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20689323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20689323)

------
joemaffei
Because ’a’

